# Flamingo Paddle Fishing Report



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Where did you see all those crocodiles? I've seen the in the marina, but I don't see them much where I usually fish.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

There is a bunch up east cape canal. Google earth pic.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

John, thanks for posting a link to the entire report. Good stuff. Good writing. I love the night sky viewing inserts. And I agree, shooting stars are jewels. I also loved the hippie pic. I need to get out to Flamingo again, and I miss my shad fishing on the West coast. I need to give the St John's a try. Thanks for bringing us fishing with you.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Great report! Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report as always... I have a fair number of friends that call all of the hidden backcountry bays and creeks "Jurassic Park" since it really does feel like you're going back in time as you get farther and farther up some nameless creek or shallow mud bottomed bay... Never know what you'll see or encounter - but most days you never ever see another skiff at all....


----------

